# Canada To Buy Towers and Aerostats For Afghanistan



## tomahawk6 (5 Jul 2009)

http://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htintel/articles/20090705.aspx

Canada Buys The High Ground

July 5, 2009: Canada is spending $23 million to buy towers and aerostats, both equipped with cameras and radars. These will be used for base defense, and surveillance in general in Afghanistan. The Canadians have noted the success of the U.S. forces with this kind of intelligence collection and base security system. 

After six years of using this equipment, the U.S. Army has combined communications and electronic eavesdropping gear and software, with day/night camera towers, to produce BETSS-C (Base Expeditionary Targeting and Surveillance Sensors-Combined). The observation towers have been used since 2003, in Iraq and Afghanistan. The army has purchased 300 more towers for Afghanistan, so every U.S. base, even if temporary, has one. In addition, they are equipping hundreds of existing towers with the   BETSS-C gear and the software to run it. 

The army buys the Eagle Eye mobile surveillance tower systems for about $600,000 each. This is a security system of day/night cameras, laser range finder and designator, all mounted on a truck mounted tower. Over the last five years, the original static towers have gotten more mobile, and grown taller. The tallest Eagle Eye tower is 107 feet tall, allowing the cameras to spot vehicles up to 25 kilometers away. Great for keeping an eye on thinly populated areas in a desert, which western Iraq and many parts of Afghanistan, have plenty of. The earlier 30 foot tower can see out to eleven kilometers, the 60 foot tower out to 16 kilometers and 84 foot tower out to 20 kilometers. The 30 foot tower was adequate for most situations, which usually involved guarding a base, but the taller tower also serves as a communications relay for widely dispersed troops. The towers can be easily taken apart or erected by troops. 

 When temporary bases are set up, an Eagle Eye tower provides the equivalent of a permanent UAV presence, which, just by being there, tends to discourage attacks, or any misbehavior in the vicinity of the base. This is what the Canadians want, persistent aerial surveillance of the areas around their bases.

Then there is the RAID (Rapid Aerostat Initial Deployment) system, which uses a blimp floating at about a thousand feet up, tethered by a cable that provides power and communications to the day and night cameras up there. The big problem is ground fire from rifles and machine-guns. Iraqis, in particular, like using the RAID blimps as targets. Rifle fire won't destroy the blimps, but does cause them to be brought down more frequently for repairs. Normally, the blimps can stay up for 30 days at a time, but the bullet hole repairs have some of them coming down every few days. There steel tower systems also suffer gunfire damage, but rarely any that damages the equipment. It was soon found that tower mounted cameras were just as good as the aerostats, in most situation, and much cheaper. Thus there are more than twenty times as many tower systems as aerostat based ones.

 BETSS-C turns the towers into more than just a surveillance system. BETSS-C operators have radio links to nearby bases, and the towers in those bases. Thus bases can call on each other for help in chasing down any hostiles spotted, as well as using video or electronic information each tower might pick up on the bad guys. 

 The towers have been a big help in both Iraq and Afghanistan, where they are all over the place. This kind of surveillance makes it more difficult for the enemy to sneak around bases, either to collect information, plant a roadside bomb, or set up an ambush. BETSS-C software contains many intelligence tools, and links to databases. Using BETSS-C, operators can reveal seemingly innocent behavior as part something more sinister, and preventable.


----------



## GAP (5 Jul 2009)

In some of the pictures I've seen of the FOB's there's a truckmounted tower....this is the 30 ft unit referred to?


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Jul 2009)

Yes thats the Cerebus platform.
here is an image of the RAID tower.







HiDef
http://www.army.mil/-images/2008/11/13/25451/army.mil-2008-11-14-1226694181.jpg

Video from an aerostat to refute charges by the taliban that the US had targeted civilians.

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/06/video-us-drone-counters-civilian-slaughter-claim/


----------



## Smirnoff123 (5 Jul 2009)

Only if we had these in our bases earlier i'm sure they would have been very helpful, but its better getting them later than never.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2009)

Smirnoff123 said:
			
		

> Only if we had these in our bases earlier i'm sure they would have been very helpful, but its better getting them later than never.



Long before this, we were already using Coyotes.


----------



## stealthylizard (6 Jul 2009)

I take it these are aren't permanent installations?


----------



## McG (6 Jul 2009)

This is a permanent capability, being established by the C-IED project, for a deployable persistent surveillance capability for CF bases, camps & FOBs on international operations.


----------



## stealthylizard (6 Jul 2009)

What I basically meant was; is it a permanent structure that once setup, is there for good, or can it be taken down easily at end of operations and transported somewhere else.

Just looking at after 2011, when our mission is supposedly supposed to end.  Would we be leaving these towers in place, or taking them with us?


----------



## McG (6 Jul 2009)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Just looking at after 2011, when our mission is supposedly supposed to end.  Would we be leaving these towers in place, or taking them with us?


The capability will come home, head off to our next mission, or (maybe) get parked with NAMSA until we want it again.


----------

